# And Caelie...Due April 15



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have to wait for a week yet (!) for my PB Kiko girl to kid! But, then again, she might go earlier.lol. Anyway, she's got big hollows by her tail, and I can basically reach around her tail head. But her udder is still pretty little, and I can still feel her ligs. What's going on with that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never been successful with the ligament thing. Some girls don't fill up until they kid. Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Still very loose...but her udder is not filling up! I hope she has a buckling...so looking forward to her kid!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's due tomorrow. But I don't think she will. Udder is still small, and ligs are still pretty firm....back end is long & pointing down though. Getting loud, and used to like getting scratched by her ears. Not anymore. So...I don't know!

I hope she is not going to kid tomorrow because the temp is forecasted to be -5*C DURING the day!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will hold out till warmer weather.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I have at least one doe due tomorrow, looking very much like your girl, but with a bit more of an udder. Yes, we are suppose to get freezing rain tomorrow and the temps are going back down again, it was 70 degrees here today lol. Good luck kidding!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think Caelie might kid today, tonight or tomorrow! Her udder is full, ligs are totally gone, and back end is long and openish! Hoping for a buckling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You better tell her you want a doeling then. :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, Caelie kidded this afternoon between 2:30 and 5pm. A little buckling, which is good because I have someone wanting him.

But she kidded outside with the other goats. I think they chased her off her kid, because she doesn't want him at the moment. So I moved her away from the other goats...I'm hoping she'll bond with him that way. A little worried, but he's a fighter. Got some milk and Cayenne tincture into him and her.

I'll get pictures soon. He's white with wattles. Kinda cute 

I learned my lesson, because Caelie didn't look like she'ld kid THAT soon! I thought not even tonight! Next time, if Caelie looks like she _might _kid within the next 3 days, she's going in a kidding pen til she _does _kid!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! hope she bonds with him now that they're separated.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm hoping so too. It was a little disappointing, because Kikos are supposed to have great mothering skills...but right now Caelie is also on the bottom rung of the goat tree, so that probably has a lot to do with it. But the little guy is doing good, for being rejected for the moment!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully with them being penned together she will figure it out.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations and I hope they begin to bond soon


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She accepted her kid!!!:wahoo::wahoo: The Kiko is kicking in on Caelie 

I was going out through the night to hold Caelie so he could drink, and now this morning, she was just standing here all by herself, and even licking him a bit! 
I'm so happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. If she was an FF, between pain and the confusion with the other goats there probably caused the initial rejection.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's some pictures. He stands odd on his feet...what caused that? A deficiency? His parents have good feet. Only Mocca's 1/2 sister (same dam, different sire) has legs slightly like his, but not near as bad.

She has totally excepted him back...if he baas, she instantly turns to him. She's licking him a lot too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Selenium deficient. I would give him some type of selenium/E supplement.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, so I got a liquid needle-needed-to-administer form of Selenium & Vitamin E called: Dystosel. Used for lambs and calves. 
It says to give 0.5 ml as treatment per lamb/kid.

My question is: Where do I give it to him with the needle? 
and how often do I give it, or can't give it? It says not within every 2 weeks for pregnant ewes....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I give it SQ. Anywhere you can pull up skin and give it SQ. You have to be careful how often. Usually one shot takes care of things for me.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, I had it done in the muscle, or what muscle he has!, on his back leg. 1/2 a ml. Is that fine, like will he get hurt/die/or do something really drastic from it? Is SQ better?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That should be ok but you want to do SQ in the future. You want the slower absorption.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Starting to think of names now that he's doing better....besides his feet.

I think either "Can't Deny It" or "Cardinal Rule" with "Bolt" for short. Or very much open to other names like that!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Already I can see that his legs are better....would it be a good idea to give all my goats a shot of selenium?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to give my goats BoSe shots at least a couple times per year. It may be good to figure out some sort of schedule.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Where would I look/find out a schedule?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had to figure it out for myself. Just went with signs that they appeared deficient. There really is not set schedule since everyone's farms are different.


----------

